
New Night Shift Mode in MacOS Sierra 10.12.4 - antouank
http://www.macrumors.com/2017/01/24/night-shift-mode-in-macos-sierra-10-12-4/~
======
jbrooksuk
This is already posted as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13478612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13478612)

------
DCRichards
This link is broken too

